# 4-12 Perdido key



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The alarm clock sounded absolutely awful this morning, so I turned it off and slept in. I got out to the beach around 8 or so. I've caught 6 pompano so far but only 2 were keepers, both were around 16 ". Well that's it so far.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to work!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This morning's take.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty work

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice catch Russ.

I've had the pleasure of sitting down to a Pompano Dinner prepared by "Garbo".
It was the best I've ever had.


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice job....I took the afternoon off and played golf....got soaked and didn't play well....should have fished!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bigbrown said:


> Nice job....I took the afternoon off and played golf....got soaked and didn't play well....should have fished!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah ,all you guys to the East of me need to play more golf ! Lol Y'all have been thinning the herd before they get here. I need some nice big fat unmolested pompano to make it here. Lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple more pictures from my trip this morning. A wicked looking cloud ! Also a helicopter that was being followed or escorted by two jets. It was weird to see jets going so slow ....doing helicopter speed.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Glad you got some i didnt get a single bite east of portofino from 2pm till 545pm water was clear no grass and no fish


----------



## juneypascual (Apr 4, 2017)

yesterday before sunset at fort pickens.. it last for an hour..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Some bad ju-ju in those clouds! :whistling:


----------

